# Sous dossiers Pages



## mathieu64 (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Est il possible de créer des sous dossiers sur Pages? Les dossiers j'ai compris, mais mes documents sont en nombre trop imposants. Il me faut des sous dossiers. J'ai GoodReader, mais je trouve ça plus pratique de pouvoir créer des sous dossiers sur Pages (ou Numbers) que de devoir s'envoyer des mails pour récupérer tous les fichiers sur good reader. Surtout si je retouche à ces fichiers régulierement.

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## seb115 (3 Février 2012)

Bonsoir , pas de Possibilités de creer des sous dossiers


----------



## Fred 80 (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Si j'ai une compris c'est possible : tu sélectionne un doc sans le lâcher puis tu le promène vers 1 autre et à deux ils te forment un dossier.


----------



## mathieu64 (4 Février 2012)

Cette manipulation crée un dossier. Moi je souhaitais créer un dossier dans le premier dossier. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas.


----------



## Fred 80 (4 Février 2012)

Ouppppps pardon


----------



## lineakd (4 Février 2012)

mathieu64 a dit:


> Cette manipulation crée un dossier. Moi je souhaitais créer un dossier dans le premier dossier. Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas.



@mathieu64, et s'amène quoi de plus par rapport à la solution de @fred80?


----------

